# Stack - Powerhouse Labs M1t, M14ADD and MLMG



## ATFCanine (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm 26 and currently about 190lbs. I wanted to put on some size and strength. I have some Powerhouse Labs m1t, m1 4add by CEL and m-lmg by CEL. 

I wanted to stack all 3 and do that for about 2 months

wk1-2 m1t 10mg (1pill) 60mg m14add (2pills) and 50mg mlmg (2pills)

then for the next few weeks up the m1t to 2 pills but keep everything else the same and for the last 2 weeks drop m1t to 1 pill again and final week drop the others to 1 pill as well. 

I was going to get some nolva for pct.

My question is, has anyone tried this m1t from this company? Good? Bad?

Thanks!


----------



## onthedarkside (Feb 3, 2011)

just take test e for 12 weeks at 500mg a week pct it up and let us know how that went.


----------



## Hench (Feb 3, 2011)

Are you for real? 

Dude don't run M1t for 2 months, in all honesty you probably shouldn't run it at all.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 3, 2011)

I've heard that shut is like toxic waste throw it out!


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 3, 2011)

ATFCanine said:


> I'm 26 and currently about 190lbs. I wanted to put on some size and strength. I have some Powerhouse Labs m1t, m1 4add by CEL and m-lmg by CEL.
> 
> I wanted to stack all 3 and do that for about 2 months
> 
> ...



horrible, horrible idea. we need more stats but from what you're saying, it seems like you should do a bit more research before you start something.


----------



## ATFCanine (Feb 4, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> horrible, horrible idea. we need more stats but from what you're saying, it seems like you should do a bit more research before you start something.



Well, I know m1t is harsher on liver compared to injections (the real stuff) but that is harder for me to get my hands on. I've done m1t before, when it was legal, and I LOVED IT! No major sides, my body took it well. I can't remember which brand it was... aside from that, I've been using mdrol and bold200 (using bold more like as 600) and loved that as well. 

Why is it horrible? Horrible stack or mostly horrible product? I was hoping to find someone who has the chance to use this specific one...


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 4, 2011)

ATFCanine said:


> Well, I know m1t is harsher on liver compared to injections (the real stuff) but that is harder for me to get my hands on. I've done m1t before, when it was legal, and I LOVED IT! No major sides, my body took it well. I can't remember which brand it was... aside from that, I've been using mdrol and bold200 (using bold more like as 600) and loved that as well.
> 
> Why is it horrible? Horrible stack or mostly horrible product? I was hoping to find someone who has the chance to use this specific one...



horrible stack and horrible amount of time on. i would say if you can handle the sides of m1t, regardless if you feel alright or not, get blood drawn before and right after done with the m1t. liver enzymes may take a hit, but blood lipids, as is the case with most orals, are going to get out of whack. i would say with what you have, you have a pretty hardcore bridge waiting to be set up. just bridge one into the other, but always get blood checked before you start the next to make sure nothing is too out of whack.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 4, 2011)

even bridging m1t to m1add is tough....after 2months, id think youd have some serious side pains

iv seen guys bloods comeback, liver values from sd were in the 80-90 range, m1t was beyond that easily....its rat poison, hence 3wks maybe 4 max....but 2months stacked with another methyl that isnt so gentle either (ph to dbol), you are asking for trouble

you may say you took it well, but if you hdl, liver, bp and so on could talk, i doubt theyd agree

the 12wk test is the best idea, and its all around you if you look, similar results, almost no sides, how is this even a choice

be safe in whatever you choose,and if you do go the oral route, get some udca, milk thistle is crap


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 4, 2011)

run the M1T solo. trust me bro. I tried stacking Alpha One which is supposedly an M1T precursor with epistane I believe and I was throwing up every day by the end of week 1. That means significant liver stress. 

M1, 4add and M-Lmg would be an awesome stack however. I'd pick up another bottle of each. 90-120 mg's M14 and 50-100 mg's M-lmg for 6 weeks. Money. might want to have some ATD or arimidex on hand though.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 4, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> even bridging m1t to m1add is tough....after 2months, id think youd have some serious side pains
> 
> iv seen guys bloods comeback, liver values from sd were in the 80-90 range, m1t was beyond that easily....its rat poison, hence 3wks maybe 4 max....but 2months stacked with another methyl that isnt so gentle either (ph to dbol), you are asking for trouble
> 
> ...


Exactly, and stacking that many orals is a waste. Pick one and run it with Test, or solo especially the M1T.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 4, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> run the M1T solo. trust me bro. I tried stacking Alpha One which is supposedly an M1T precursor with epistane I believe and I was throwing up every day by the end of week 1. That means significant liver stress.
> 
> M1, 4add and M-Lmg would be an awesome stack however. I'd pick up another bottle of each. 90-120 mg's M14 and 50-100 mg's M-lmg for 6 weeks. Money. might want to have some ATD or arimidex on hand though.



Stack the M1t with androhard if you're not getting test.  It'll curve the estrogen sides, keep up libido and hopefully you won't grow tits.  

Or just don't run it.  That's the better option.  Even with a perfect PCT I've seen some logs where guys just don't recover from it...


----------



## ATFCanine (Feb 5, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> horrible stack and horrible amount of time on. i would say if you can handle the sides of m1t, regardless if you feel alright or not, get blood drawn before and right after done with the m1t. liver enzymes may take a hit, but blood lipids, as is the case with most orals, are going to get out of whack. i would say with what you have, you have a pretty hardcore bridge waiting to be set up. just bridge one into the other, but always get blood checked before you start the next to make sure nothing is too out of whack.


 

Gotcha, I never have had one...maybe its time hehe


----------



## ATFCanine (Feb 5, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> even bridging m1t to m1add is tough....after 2months, id think youd have some serious side pains
> 
> iv seen guys bloods comeback, liver values from sd were in the 80-90 range, m1t was beyond that easily....its rat poison, hence 3wks maybe 4 max....but 2months stacked with another methyl that isnt so gentle either (ph to dbol), you are asking for trouble
> 
> ...


 

"udca" never heard of it...i'll have to look into it...maybe i'll just down the dosages, just stick with one pill. you guys r freakig me out!!


----------



## SFW (Feb 5, 2011)

that would be one massive bulker. but youd feel like shit on that cycle.


----------



## ATFCanine (Feb 5, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> that would be one massive bulker. but youd feel like shit on that cycle.


 
yeah 2nd day today, we'll see what happens. I might stick to 1 pill on m1t...still have to by some nolva and clomid.


----------



## gammabuff (Oct 27, 2011)

hey how was that powerhouse m1t? was it legit and as good as the old stuff?


----------



## DaddyBen2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

BUMP. I'm starting my cycle of Powerhouse Labs M1t and Real Spawn on Jan 1...


----------



## gammabuff (Nov 30, 2011)

DaddyBen2010 said:


> BUMP. I'm starting my cycle of Powerhouse Labs M1t and Real Spawn on Jan 1...


 

so do you know if this stuff is any good? I keep trying to find more threds on it, but seems like there just isn't any or there just cut short like this one where the guy didn't finish his log of it.

I really want to know if it's the lagit stuff or just bogus junk like alot of the knock offs have been latly.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Nov 30, 2011)

Hope op didn't shit his liver.  Atf you good bro?


----------



## djm6464 (Dec 1, 2011)

lmao^^^


----------



## DaddyBen2010 (Dec 2, 2011)

gammabuff said:


> so do you know if this stuff is any good? I keep trying to find more threds on it, but seems like there just isn't any or there just cut short like this one where the guy didn't finish his log of it.
> 
> I really want to know if it's the lagit stuff or just bogus junk like alot of the knock offs have been latly.



Yeah the Powerhouse Labs M1T is the real deal. I will try to post a pic of the label this evening. The local store I get my supplements only carry high quality products and you have to ask for the M1T because they don't keep it out on the shelf lol. I am in PCT through the end of the month for my last 7 week cycle of androplex 2 and real spawn....will be starting the M1T Jan 1st....high liver toxicity. Please do your research on this product or you will really screw yourself up. It is not for beginners!!!


----------



## gammabuff (Dec 6, 2011)

DaddyBen2010 said:


> Yeah the Powerhouse Labs M1T is the real deal. I will try to post a pic of the label this evening. The local store I get my supplements only carry high quality products and you have to ask for the M1T because they don't keep it out on the shelf lol. I am in PCT through the end of the month for my last 7 week cycle of androplex 2 and real spawn....will be starting the M1T Jan 1st....high liver toxicity. Please do your research on this product or you will really screw yourself up. It is not for beginners!!!


 

Ok I'll take your word for it. I just wanted to make sure because I don't see how this company is making this stuff if there based in america. I hope it's legit and yes I know how to handle m1t and other such pro hormones I already have 4 cycles under me so far. hopeing to make this my 5th.

better be real though because I have to stock up on liver support to for this bad boy, so that's even more money down the drain then the product it self if it's junk!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 6, 2011)

Yea better stock up on ALL support supps brother. Anyone who was around before the big ban knows that M1T makes SuperDrol look like skittles. 


....good results though


----------



## gammabuff (Dec 11, 2011)

someone told me it's made in england, can anyone confirm this? is it not band there?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 11, 2011)

gammabuff said:


> someone told me it's made in england, can anyone confirm this? is it not band there?



England doesn't have the ban like the US does....


----------

